# GD(**&^^^



## odorf (Mar 5, 2016)

briggs&stratton generator

XL4000 generator 5000 cranking watts

I had to buy a new carburetor because their is no adjustment on the old one.

WTH ???   no adjustment ?   

damn chinese throw away carb....believe it is a Nikky


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2016)

I won't buy a small engine unless it says Honda or Stilh on it. Had great luck with both.


----------



## havasu (Mar 5, 2016)

Why not just rebuild it? Is it gummed up with that damn ethanol crap?


----------



## odorf (Mar 5, 2016)

oh no,,,i do not use ethanol gas on any of my small engines.

i have a gas station close that sells non ethanol

we tried rebuilding it,  bought a rebuild kit..float, needle valve, gaskets,  no help at all

it would run full choked,  then would die,  it needed a little fuel/air  adjustment. simple

if it had a damn place to adjust it !!!!!!!!!!

tank is shiney clean,  carb was shiny clean, replaced fuel lines with new.

it would crank first pull, would not stay running 

View attachment DSCN3137.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Spark plug gap, new and tight?


----------



## odorf (Mar 5, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Spark plug gap, new and tight?




yes,  it was fuel  problem, not spark

put a new carb on it and it hums


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Sweet, we love Happy Endings.  &#128527;


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Sweet, we love Happy Endings.  &#128527;



Most of us anyway!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

Chris said:


> Most of us anyway!



I use to, I think, my memory's not what it use to be...


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2016)

That can be a good thing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

Chris said:


> That can be a good thing.



What's that?


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2016)

Dunno, can't remember?


----------

